# Is Gray really blue??



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

Having some problems deciding on a color. Test drove the "Cyclone Gray" today, and man, it really looks blue to me. Am I off on that ??


----------



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

I'm sorta colorblind, but it looks blueish grey to me. Thats the color I have and love it!!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

radioboy said:


> Having some problems deciding on a color. Test drove the "Cyclone Gray" today, and man, it really looks blue to me. Am I off on that ??


welcome. buy it. and have fun. but tell them to get that tag off of there.:willy: i bet it is all damaged behind it


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

I love that color. I've seen one around here. It's really gray, but it does have some blueish qualities. If you saw the actual blue (Impulse Blue Metallic) that the GTO comes in, you would not wonder if this was grey or not.


----------



## saturnk1 (Jun 2, 2006)

It does seem blue to me, I test drove that and fell in love with the color........but i went with the 05 MB


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

To Me, The Cyclone Grey Looks Greenish In Person And The Impulse Blue Looks Purple (AGAIN, IN PERSON).


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

radioboy said:


> Having some problems deciding on a color. Test drove the "Cyclone Gray" today, and man, it really looks blue to me. Am I off on that ??


WHATEVER COLOR YOU SEE, THAT IS ONE FINE LOOKING CAR (I'M BIASED OF COURSE), BUT EVEN SO, THAT IS A REALLY GOOD SHOT AND ANGLE. I DON'T BELIEVE THAT COLOR WOULD SHOW DIRT. I HAVE BLACK AND IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD WHEN CLEAN, BUT IT'S TOUGH TO KEEP CLEAN.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

It is a very understated color for an understated car. I think it is the most low key color, that is why I got it. It does have hints of blue, green, gray and silver kinda a _cyclone_ of colors (dumb joke).


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

It's the best color!!!!!!!


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

oldgoat said:


> WHATEVER COLOR YOU SEE, THAT IS ONE FINE LOOKING CAR (I'M BIASED OF COURSE), BUT EVEN SO, THAT IS A REALLY GOOD SHOT AND ANGLE. I DON'T BELIEVE THAT COLOR WOULD SHOW DIRT. I HAVE BLACK AND IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD WHEN CLEAN, BUT IT'S TOUGH TO KEEP CLEAN.


Black definately is a tough color to keep clean and lookin' good. One good thing about the Goat, however, is that it's probably the easiest car to hand wash I've encountered. A nice fluffly mitt and five or six minutes and your done with the exception of the wheels.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

I also have the Cyclone Grey, It looks great clean or dirty. Best way I can describe the color is Steel Blue.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Cyclone Grey looks nothing like it does in person as it does on the pontiac website, I was expecting some sort of gunmetal grey I guess (what it looks like at pontiac.com) It definitely has blue and green in it

The dealer actually had labeled it 'green' on the tag when I bought mine. I have described it as 'slate' myself. I think it really depends on the lighting as to what color it looks like. sunset = greenish noon sun = blueish


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

When I first saw the car in person, I though it looked like a beautiful metallic gray color. After owning it for a couple of months, it now looks light metallic blue to me. I still like it, but to me this color is on the boundary of gray/blue.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

I was DEAD SET on grey until I saw it in person and it was definately turqouise'ish. Steered me away the minute I saw it. I wish they had done a true charcoal grey; I would have bought it in a second.


----------

